# whats wrong



## stoner 420 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have four plants that i started 1.5 weeks ago and one of them is taller than the others.. the other three r just growing leaves and not getting any taller but the tall one is not growing leaves like the others is this the way they r supposed to grow at first.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 15, 2006)

*Some plants grow faster and taller and some plants grow smaller and bushier. I guess it depends on genetic's and the enviroment. *


			
				stoner 420 said:
			
		

> i have four plants that i started 1.5 weeks ago and one of them is taller than the others.. the other three r just growing leaves and not getting any taller but the tall one is not growing leaves like the others is this the way they r supposed to grow at first.....


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 15, 2006)

and males tend to shoot up a bit faster. depends on gender and strain, like the brothers pointed out.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 19, 2006)

nothing to worry about, unless it is yellowing


----------

